# Possibe to get pregnant for the first time in your forties?



## Carolinek136

Please does anyone know of anyone who has had their first child naturally in their early forties.  I turned 43 last week and I have been told that is probabaly unlikely that I would fall pregnant now, although it does happen.  Apparently, if you already have a child, it is more likely eg Cherie Blair at 46! but if you have not had a child it does not look promising.  (I have done 3 fertility treatments, my partner has had a vasectomy reversed twice which didn't work and I am all okay.  My fsh the other day was 9.9.)

I am considering ending my relationship and starting all over again with someone new as I do not want to go through a treatment with all the drugs again and we have been looking at donor egg which is not so intensive but is not what I really want.

So please any good news stories from anyone or anyone that they know.


----------



## Violet66

I know women that have had children naturally in their 40s, however it's not been their first children. 

The women I know that have had first children in their 40s have all done so with medical intervention - whether all this is relevant or not I don't know. 

It certainly IS possible to get pregnant in your 40s, your FSH is a little elevated but in keeping for your age (I'm only a couple of years younger than you) 

Would you be leaving your partner purely for reasons of fertility or are there other issues too? The process of meeting someone new and deciding to have a family could take well over a year.


----------



## WildLife

Hi

The good thing about this website (1 of them) is we are anonymous and can ask and tell things we wouldn't otherwise.

So, with the kindest of intentions and understanding your position on the whole - maybe, just maybe if you are thinking of splitting up you should think about things in a different way.  If you are in your 40s and the and I mean THE focus of your life is to be a mother, maybe that is what you need to focus on.  If, however, you love your partner and you could face being a mother of a child not biologically yours - then maybe DE and DS is your path.

I guess you need to ask, do I want X to be the father (biologically or not) of my child and am I willing to go through tx to achieve that.  What if you split up and you still didn't become a mother?  Would you have thrown away your only chance of some love and support?

If you feel you'd rather do it alone you can.

If you want to avoid tx and find a new man then I am pretty sure that that would take its toll too.

Sorry, I know it must be dreadful.  I have given up completely on relationships as I have had failed one whilst TTC but it is different for me as a I am gay so my DP would never have been the father.  I decided this time last year (almost to the day I realise now) that I had no space for someone else's agenda or emotions.  It is me and my eggs waiting to be babies.  One I am a mother I feel life will start again.

I hope there was something useful about that!  Best of the best of luck.


----------



## lily17

I am no authority...but through reading and personal expereince to be honest the chances of conceiving for the first time naturally in your 40's are REALLY slim- by the time you are 43 the chance has gone down considerably more..... The reason we hear about people in the public eye conceiveing in their 40's is because it is SO unusual and they ARE in the public eye -sorry to be negative- but the reality is, its very unlikely to happen- even if you dispense with your current partner and tried with another partner with no fertility issues its very unlikely....... There is Always hope- some people are very lucky.... I dont know of anyone getting pregnant naturaly in 40's for the first time...but my friend got pregnant naturally for the 5th time aged 44.....but I suppose she was one of the exceptions!
My consultant said to me he had been working in IVF for 25 years and did not personally know of one successful live birth at his clinics and the surrounding areas for women over the age of 43 with their own eggs--- they are ALWAYS donor eggs- but sometimes people arent truthful and dont say it is a donor egg........
( I am 43- already got 3 kids naturally)

Sorry to be so negative- but sometimes an slightly cautious approach is a good thing!!

Karen x


----------



## hopeful07

just wanted to say i have a fiend who was 40 this year and she is 20 wks pregnant.

they concieved naturally. There werent any IF problems/issues 

good luck what ever you decide

love hopeful x


----------



## poochie2

My friend got pregnant for the first time when she was 43 from a one-off reunion with her ex and now she has a beautiful baby girl. We are all different! 

I'm ttc, just turned 41, trying IVF with donor sperm (for some fairly serious genetic reasons, my partner does not want to us to use his). 

I'm due to start treatment next week, and have absolutely no idea how much hope to have. My FSH is 7.4. 

Is anyone else in a similar situation?

Hope to all,


----------



## Griselda

Hi Caroline

I have a friend who has just had her first child naturally at 43.  I have just conceived fairly naturally at 41 (I had DIUI cos DH has few swimmers and we had no luck with all the medical jiggery pockery that is ICSI).

Have faith.  If you are determined then by hither or thither I'm sure you will achieve your dream.

With regard to your relationship I would concur with a lot of the wise issues that Wrin raised.  You need to look deep inside yourself and set your own priorities.  If you are strong and focussed about what you want then everything else should fall into place.  

Wishing lots of luck

Grizzie xxx


----------



## Carolinek136

Thank you to all you lovely people who took the time to post a reply to me.  I am so undecided as to what to do, I have never been that great at making decisions and this one is so hard.  

I have been with my partner for 7 years, I obviously care about him a great deal but have always had doubts in the back of my mind. I'd been on my own for a bit when we started going out and had been quite lonely but feel I got carried away into something, as we all do, without giving it too much thought.  Apart from the major problem of him having a vasectomy, my lonliness was compounded for the first couple of years as I was on my own as he visited his children every other weekend down in Devon (I am in outer London so 3-4 hrs away).  I have never felt like his children were proper step children either as I have only seen them maybe 2/3 times a year.

I most recently found out 6 weeks ago that he has quite alot of debt on credit cards (which has nearly been the straw that has broke the camel's back.)  I would have to pay for any treatment we now have.  We bought a place a year ago of which he didn't have any money to contribute.  I have no family to speak to and although I have alot of friends, there is no one that I feel I can completely trust to get their advice.  We both drank alot in the early days, and everything really didn't matter so much but now decisions need to be made.  I feel in my heart I could still have a genetic child.  We are visiting a clinic in Leicster in a couple of weeks which doesn't seem to have any wait at all for donor eggs and is cheaper than others.

I have found the pressure on me to decide what to do so hard as well, my partner is a quiet man and hasn't been too vocal about anything although he goes along with whatever I end up deciding to do.  I don't know how I would react to a donor child or even if it were to be twins, I have no help as my parents have passed away and his are not near and I now have money concerns too and what kind of life we would have.  The thought of falling pregnant naturally sound bliss although I know it will be hard.  Well I didn't expect to write all that but thank you all once again for the good news stories.  Griselda, please what to you mean by looking deep inside yourself and set your own priorities


----------



## lily17

Dear Carolinek136

You have a lot of decisions to make!

You do have 2 clear issues.

1. your relationship

2. your desire to have a baby

although they are linked you have to look at each one separately before linking them back together.

you have to ask yourself these questions..... if you didnt want a child or already had a child would you stay with your partner?......if you didnt have a partner would you still want a child...and what would you do about it?

It is possible to have donor sperm treatment, there are alot of women on this site who have concieved as single women with donor sperm, so thats not a problem, you dont have to be in a relationship to have a child....are you resenting your partner because he cant help your quest for a baby? if his fertility was ok would you still be keen to stay together........?

No one can answer these questions except you...... if you answer them honestly the facts will tell you what you need to do!....

difficult situation....hope you can sort out what to do

karen xxx


----------



## Griselda

Hi 

I only meant the same as the others are saying that there are some questions you need to ask yourself (as outlined by Wrin and Karen) in order to clearly identify your own priorities.

However, I would say that at 43 if you want a child then this is your priority.  If I were you, I would do nothing about your relationship at the moment but leave it be as it is and just let it ride along and take its own course for the time being.  Analysing it and assessing it at the moment only seems to be confusing you further.  Also tx takes a horrendous toll on any relationship too so it is not the best circumstances under which to make any decisions.  I'm sure that if he truly loves you he will only want you to be happy so it is your responsiblity to take the steps you need to take to ensure your future happiness.  

Right now it seems you should focus on you.  You say you have lots of friends, could you go away for a girlie holiday somewhere to get some space and have a quiet think?

Have you had an AMH test?  Would you consider doing DIUI?  I'm not sure of you tx history so have limited advice.

If its any comfort I funded my own TX too as DH earns less than me and is not so good with money either.  I also considered promiscuity and having an affair.  Both totally unreliable and dangerous.  In the end I couldn't do it.  My final option for a natural child post 3 x failed ICSI was DIUI.  And, flying in the face of all medical advice re my age yahda yahda yahda it worked.

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun.

Luv
G xx


----------



## Mrs CW

Hi there. 
Gosh what alot you have going on in your head and your heart hun.  

I agree with Karen, you have some thinking to do about your relationship, and your desire to have a child, and what your bottom line is with regard to that.  How and in what circumstances would you want a child? With your DP or just 'a child' ?  If you're unhappy about donor eggs, as Griselda suggests, how would you feel about donor sperm?  

There may be alot that answers itself about your partner if you can answer these questions.  he may be quiet and going along with it but a child is a big commitment so if you want one together I would personally want a little more involvement in the decisions than that.  My DH also has children from a previous marriage, he thought long and hard about having children with me, but once he'd decided he was clear that he was involved and we made the decisions and the effort together - the poor man then had to endure years of me being a wretch because I couldn't conceive without help! 

Like Griselda, I also paid for the majority of my tx though, DH didn't have the money to keep his ex and his other children and I had savings, so I thought that was fair enough. 

Now a couple of positive stories for you:

Close friends of my parents had had no success conceiving for many years and had adopted two children ( I believe it was the husband with the fertility problems) - aged 40 they subsequently conceived a child.

2nd and 3rd example:  in my antenatal group and my NCT group there was at least one other woman who had conceived naturally - one was 40 at the time, the other 38, and she has just gone on to have a second child naturally conceived aged 40.

Very close friends of ours have just told us they are expecting    - she is about 45, and had been advised not to bother trying ICSI again after she had a very poor response, and he has a low count.  They conceived naturally! 

I also know someone who has just conceived a second time with IUI, aged 46, her first child was also conceived after age 40   

So yes it is possible.  However finding someone and then agreeing that you want to start a family, let alone giving it time to work, could be very stressful when you can hear your bodyclock ticking.  Perhaps a less drastic solution could be worked out by forcing a discussion or two with your DP.

good luck,

Claire x


----------



## Millies mum

Hi just to say that I conceived my first baby naturally at 41 and 10 months. With  anew partner and no thought of getting pregnant (my periods had all but dissapeared. She sadly didnt make it and was still born at 30 weeks. I have since found I am Factor V leiden positive so regardless of my age she probably would have died. I am pregnant again after DE IVF but that was a decsion based purely on time. I went to serum in Athens and if you havent checked out the thread do so. Penny is a miracle worker and whether you choose to try with your own eggs or not if anyone can help you get pregnant she can. I first contacted her in August and was pregant by October !.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say that I feel inspired by you ladies.
I am also very sorry Millies Mum for your sad losss but wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy now  

I am on my first IVF cycle at the Lister so it's an exciting /stressful time!

Lots of love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## MaggietheViking

Just to pass on that I started treatment at 41, only my last cycle worked but embryo didn't develop and m/c early.  At nearly 43 I had my first natural pg, but also didn't work, m/c early.  Last shot was using the frozen embryos, implanted early but failed before test.  The following month, naturally pg.  Am now 25 weeks and baby due 2 weeks before my 44th birthday.

I know you absolutely can't count on getting pg in your 40s, and I do think having had treatment it had spurred my own body to wake up a bit.  My FSH levels were elevated at age 40 and DH sperm on the low side, so we were told it was very unlikely we would conceive.  It just shows it can't be ruled out, I do think the whole fertility process is very random.

Love Maggie xxx


----------



## Little Me

Maggie- How wonderful. Wishing you a happy pregnancy and a Merry Christmas
xxxx


----------



## jess p

I saw a friend over the Christmas hols who was 41 when she had her DS naturally.  She wanted another but is now 43.

Her GP made her do an FSH test - it was high (not sure how high) so he told her it was practically impossible & not to even bother with ivf as she wouldn't respond to the drugs.

She's now 7 weeks preg, naturally at 43!

I have to say she has a fairly stress free life - been with DH for about 15 years - he has v good job so she hasn't worked for about 5 years!  I do think lack of stress helps!

If you want to carry on ttc naturally go for it!  I am very glad I went for donor eggs abroad but I can't pretend the pregnancy has been easy!

Good luck!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## lucymorgan

I have hear loads of inspiring stories on here and yes there are cases of women conceiving naturally in their 40s and against all odds.  But the bottom line is that our odds are much lower and we are much more likely to m/c (I've had 3).  I had a DS naturally 5 years ago and have spent the last 3 years trying to add to our family.  Its been tough and it hasn't worked out yet and now we are looking at DE as our only viable option.  

If I knew at the age of 30 what I know now at the age of 42 I would have thought differently about having a family.  We were all sold the line you can have it all - work / career / motherhood and  a lot of us cant.  I am not bitter, although I say sounds it, but I am ****** off that I think women were misled and continue to be so.  Yes there are high profile examples of women WHO have kids in their 40s.  But is it DE ?  And how many thousands of women are there out their who cant but don't talk about it.....

I could write a book about this as I think the next generations should be informed.  But maybe they will all freeze eggs so they have time on their side ??  I feel quite strongly about this as I think women should be better informed.

LucyMxx


----------



## poochie2

Hi All,

I posted on this thread in November when I started this thread. I think its important to remember that although in our forties we are told it will be much harder to conceive, what they really mean is it will be much harder for some women who, unfortunately, have less biological luck in this respect than others. Lots of women have a low FSH in their forties and can conceive without any real problem. If you scour the internet you'll find lots of charts that give you a 5-10 percent chance of success in your forties. Then there are other charts that show your chances based on your fsh and, most importantly, the number of eggs you produce, which is a big defining factor. 

I'm 41, had an fsh of 7.4 when I started my 1st ivf in November. I produced 11 mature eggs, all of which fertilized producing 2x8 cell embies and 1x7 cell - and I'm now 7 weeks pregnant! Last week we heard the heartbeat. 

They were my very own eggs and I take full responsibility for them!

I don't believe we are 'much more' likely to miscarry. A little bit more, maybe, but not much. I know 5 women in the forties who have had their first babies recently, none of them using DE. One of them had sadly had one mc before going on to have her baby, the other 4 sailed through.  

My point is, don't just take age as a factor on its own. If you want to be realistic about your chances, look at your hormone levels and your response to treatment. If you've got fertility issues, it may be difficult to conceive in your forties. If you haven't, you may have no problem at all. 

I see the point made by the last poster, we have all been told we could delay our fertility. But I never decided to delay anything - I just had a lovelife full of commitment phobic men and that clock just kept on ticking away...

If you're reading this in your forties, don't count yourself out - work out your chances on the basis of your results then go for your dream and I'll see you in the maternity ward!

PMs welcome. 

Poochie


----------



## s1165

Dear Poochie

Thank you for those words - very inspiring and I think you are right! Hope so anyway as I am 42 and trying to conceive naturally. Had 1 m/c 4 months ago and conceived very easily. Just trying to do again and for it all to go right.

Good to see some positive thoughts.
Sally


----------



## Jo

Poochie Congratulations !!! Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

And Good Luck Sally, it can happen, please don't give up until you want to, cos it can happen  

Good Luck Girls  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lucymorgan

I think my post has been slightly misunderstood.  I think its great that there are positive stories of women in their 40s having babies.  It does happen and there are lots of inspiring stories.  Everyone should go for what they want and I hope they achieve their dream.

However annoying though it may be the way our fertility works is that it does dramatically decline from the age of 35 onwards.  For some women this decline is faster.  When you get over the age of 40 your eggs are older and you have more risk of a chromosome abnormality and more risk of m/cs, its a statistical fact.  However these are numbers and stats and we are all individuals and for some people it wont be an issue and for others unfortunately it will be.  I guess I am one of the people in the latter camp despite looking a lot younger than my age !

At my first attempt at IVF last year (my FSH was 8 and I got 9 eggs) I had a BFP but unfortunately at 9 weeks I had a m/c despite having heard the heartbeat.  On my second attempt I didn't responsd well so the cycle was cancelled.  I feel so lucky that I have an alternative to using my own eggs and I am hoping that my DE cycle in a few weeks is successful.

LucyMx


----------



## poochie2

Hi LucyM,

I don't want you to feel I was misunderstanding your post - I don't disagree with what you said at all. I just wanted to add that there are lots of other pieces of data you can use to work out your chances. It's so easy to become discouraged yet I believe that if all the signs are good, then so are your chances. 

So sorry to read of your loss at 9 weeks. At 8 weeks it strikes fear in my heart. Wishing you every luck with your future tx. 

And donors are amazing people - we used donor sperm. 

Poochie


----------



## Mrs CW

Well ladies, to be truthful the last few posts have all misunderstood the original question. 

I'll just remind you that the original question asked was by someone who was considering ending her current relationship and starting afresh TTC naturally with someone she hasn't yet met.

Everyone has a valid point here, Lucy is right that fertility does decline in your 40s, and perhaps some women really don't realise this - not least they won't realise just how long it can take to get from referral to tx and to positive outcome even if you start in your late 30s.  However, many of us didn't come this late to TTC through choice, but because we didn't find the right person or the right circumstances.  

Caroline wanted to know what her chances are, realistically, of getting pg if she was to TTC naturally and many of us have given her positive examples of post 40 pregnancy - however she also she needs to be aware that it isn't always that easy otherwise we wouldn't have an over 40s board on FF!

So let's not get too upset when someone else points out the balance.  It's not being negative, just giving the other side of the argument to help another member decide what to do   

Claire x


----------



## Jo

Lucy I haven't taken your post anyway hun 

I want to wish you luck for your tx in a couple of weeks,    I truely hope you can come here and let us know, as I know I for one will be very pleased for you   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Spanner01

WOW !!! what a mixed bag of emotions.... I am due in the next month to embark on our first try of IVF.. I too am over 40 and and praying  that my body thinks it is somewhere near to my mental age ( a lot less than 41  ).  I sent my prayers and best wishes to ladies of ALL ages.

Life is what we make it.... lets try and make a good one


----------



## Celeste

I personally know a woman (a very good friend) who gave birth to her first biological child at 43, having conceived naturally at 42... and having just adopted because she'd been told, after a few IVF failures, that she and her DH had no chance of conceiving a baby (infertility issues on both sides), naturally or not.  She'd been off all the IVF drugs for a couple of years when she conceived.

I'm aware that there are no guarantees, but I hope this gives some hope to the original poster and anyone else reading.


----------



## lucymorgan

Jo - not sure why my post would be removed and if its for deviation from the main subject that would be the 1st on ff   

I was just trying to be balanced and give the other side of the coin.  I am a very optimistic person but I do have my feet firmly on the ground as well and I have seen my own fertility slip away from me very quickly.

Poochie - good luck hun with your scan and pregnancy.  We had 8 eggs at EC today and I am off to Athens for ET on Saturday and I'm praying this is the one. 

To answer Carolines question I would say work out your priority and if its having kids then this has to be what you focus on as time is progressing - either with your current partner or with DS and DE.  The chances of you meeting someone else very quickly and it all working out are slim.  Possible but unlikely unless you already have someone else in mind.

LucyMx


----------



## aasha1

Hi all

I know a family friend..she is atleast 8 years or more older than me as i know i was only 12 when we went to her youngest sisters 16th birthday party...she is the eldest of 3 sisters so was probably 20 when i was 12...i am now 41 and so she must be 49...she gave birth to a very healthy baby girl in 2007 when she must have been 47ish as she married late and got pregnant within a year of marrying...

so it can happen..it was her first pregnancy and her first baby..all naturally..at 47 or more....

dont looose hope..the drs told me i couldnt get prg and i did...naturally...at 39 and have a lovely healthy beautiful dd...

am trying for #2 now and am 41...

hang in there..all of you.
luv
aasha


----------



## springbride

Hello, I have been reading this post with interest and thought I must comment..........

I joined this site when having fertility problems and was about to embark on IVF but I fell pregnant (naturally)  2 weeks prior to app, which I went to as sure I'd m/c as I had 2 the past couple of years.  I fell a week prior to my 40th birthday and had a lovely little boy in 07.  We decided to try for a sibling and fell first month trying and I am now 42, not sure if this new pregnancy will be a success (yes I know the stats) but hoping it will be.  I have endo and when ds was 6 weeks old I had my left ovary and tube removed as had a 23cm cyst.  I hope my story gives a little faith.

I also have a friends who have had their first babies in their 40's (naturally) I have 1 x 40, 2 x 42, 1 x 43, 1 x 44.  I also belong to a 40plus board and there are a lot of success stories on there and a lot first timers..........


----------



## Carolinek136

Wow! Hi all, I just thought I had to write something as I was the originator of this post. It certainly turned out to be a topic for discussion and from what I'm reading my summary would be that it definately can happen for the first time in your over 40's as there is proof of that and that it is all I needed to know.  I think you need to stay positive and have a bit of luck on your side.  I posted this topic in November and that was 6 months ago where I have not done any serious discussion with my partner as I just think we don't know how to approach it anymore, so that is another 6 months wasted!! I feel stuck. Oh well!

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Rowan22

Who was it who said, 'There are lies, damned lies and statistics.'?
The point is that stats can only apply to large groups or populations, not to individuals. We are all unique and our bodies are all different. 
I'd also be interested to know how much the figures are skewed by the women who get pregnant in their forties and then have an abortion, as they've already got teenage children and don't want any more. 
I wish you the best of luck, Caroline and everyone else on this board who's trying to conceive. We are still trying naturally, though beginning to think about donor eggs. As no one's even been bothered to examine me, the eggs may not be the problem! Unfortunately, the period's just shown up again, so that's another month gone. 
I agree completely with the posters who pointed out that most of us aren't in this position by choice. In my twenties, I thought I'd got all the time in the world, which I think many women do. I didn't know that I'd spend most of my thirties battling serious ill health, including severe thyroid problems, which meant there was no way I could conceive. No way was it a 'life style choice,' despite the opinions of the tabloids!  
Anyway, we can only keep on trying...

Rowanx


----------



## ladylike

Hi all, I am new to the site and have read the posts with great interest.  I am 41 and about to start ivf.  I am at the very early stages, (going for the counselling bit first).  At first I was really excited about the prosepect of becoming pregnant but now the issue of my age has given me a bit of a reality bite.

I am trying to think positive but also keep in mind that my age may work against me.  I don't regret not having children earlier.  In my twenties it wasn't what I wanted, I was more interested in having a good job, my education and having fun.  In my thirties I wanted to settle, but I too dated a lot of commitment phobes and had to kiss a lot of frogs before I met my partner.

I read your post poochie and it inspired me, I think your right, there are lots of factors to take into consideration as we are individuals.  I am going to try my best to keep as healthy as possible and hope the statistics are in my favour regarding my eggs etc ready for my ivf which I should be starting October.

Best wishes to all 40 somethings and I hope all goes well


----------



## Little Me

Lots of luck Ladylike  

And luck to everyone else too, may we have our bundles of joy one day    

Anne
xxxx


----------



## ladylike

...and to you Anne  

thank you.


----------



## poochie2

Hi Ladylike,

Sorry I don't check in here too often hence the delay replying.

Well all I can say is, it worked for me and we are the same age. You'll find out more as you go through the various tests - these will tell you much more about your chances than your age alone. 

My only advice at this stage is to choose a clinic you trust, and see the treatment as a series of treatments, if you see what I mean. It actually worked for us first time, but this is by no means the norm. My clinic told me that 3 shots would give me a good idea of my response and outlook. 

Wishing you every luck, I'll be back to check on you soon!

Poochiex


----------



## ladylike

Thanks Poochie!
I am nervously looking forward to it all, but will see what happens.  I have little wait (Oct) until I start, will get married and have a little holiday first and get myself destressed just in time.

Take Care

Ladylike


----------



## TwoBumps

Another success story (I think this may be the record so far, unless I've missed something)...
My colleague, aged 47, is due to give birth in September & will be aged 48 by that point!! Her baby was conceived naturally (she thought she thought she was going through the change!!) & although it is her 2nd baby, the 1st one was born 20-odd years ago!
She was in shock for several days but is now thrilled


----------



## kittyblue

Another positive story.  I conceived naturally at 41.
well diui due to dh.
1 x consultant told me i had no chance well 5% with ivf.
my mother had a child at 41 too.
so i think they tend to dwell on age as most people who go to clinics have had problem conceiving
good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

another friend I know got pregnant for the first time (unplanned of course!) at 46 and has a little girl
L x


----------



## alegria

My cousin is 41, same age as me, and is 16 wks pregnant (a natural surprise)   
She wasn't even ttc as she's v busy at the moment looking after her gorgeous 22 mths old baby girl!!  
I wonder if it's anything to do to the fact that she's married a toyboy 10 years younger than her


----------



## paddyj

hi

I'm 42 in a few months time and have an 8 month old baby girl. I found out I was pregnant 2 weeks before I was due to start my final cycle of IVF.

I know someone who had their first baby at 42 and is now nearing the end of her second pregnancy at 45.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## susiewoosie

The answer is YES YES YES.

Okay so it is harder, slower with more risks. Just do it. You would only regret not trying it. 
All hospitals tell you the poor chances, low rates. It does work though. 

I've had my troubles, got pregnant naturally at 44 now pregnant again at 45 - with special help this time.

If you can afford it do it. Imagine not trying and wishing you had at 65!

Good luck


----------

